# Blast kills Canadian soldier in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP Brother.  



> *Blast kills Canadian soldier in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Valcartier, Que.-based soldier remembered as 'very courageous'*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 8, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, brother.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 8, 2009)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 8, 2009)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 9, 2009)

"His family and friends should be very proud of him, and so should all Canadians, for he represented the very best of Canada."


Amen


----------



## car (Jun 9, 2009)

RIP


----------



## tova (Jun 10, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Jun 10, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------

